# Angostura bitters and Rye?



## bdoty27 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has seen Angostura Bitters (you know, that small bottle with the over-sized white label and dark bottle used in an Old Fashioned, Manhattans and many, many other classic cocktails?) and/or Rye Whiskey anywhere. I will go to Mexico City in a few weeks. Has anyone seen them there? I went to La Europea in Queretaro and San Miguel de Allende to no avail.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mexico!


----------

